# Interested in keeping Blue Acara



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello fellow aquarist,
I have been recently visiting my LFS lately and I stumbled upon a Blue Acara. It was in a tank with a Electric Yellow Lab, Demansoni, Flowerhorn and Blood Parrot.

I am currently interested in keeping one of these and I would like to ask if I were to buy one would he fit in my 120 along with 3 Blood Parrots, 1 fire mouth and 1 gold Severum plus 6 Yoyo loaches. 
According to what I've read the Blue Acara is a relatively peaceful Cichlid in general. I know it depends on a fishes personality but can anyone share their experiences in keeping this fish, has anyone kept a nasty one? Is the Blue Acara a territorial fish like the Blood Parrot or Fire Mouth. If other fish peck them will they engage them in a fight? Or will they just simply swim away?
Thanks Everyone!


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I currently have 1 Blue Acara in tank with 1 Blood Parrot, 1 Fire Mouth and a group of Paretroplus keineri and they all coexist quite well. I also have a tank with 3 Blue Acara and 4 Severums and they also live together with little aggression. No torn fins or hiding in corners.


----------



## mudbug79 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have about 10-15 Electric Blue Acaras in a 100 gallon. the only time they show aggression is when they breed. Mostly just a lot of chasing. I kept them with Angels at one time and they did not hesitate to push back when big male angels tried to push them around. Once they lay eggs the male and female will defend that spot until the fry can go of on their own. I have been keeping them for quite some time and I have only noticed actual fights a handful of times.


----------

